#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Πολλαπλές στάθμες σε έναν όροφο

## sundance

συναδελφοι εχω την εξης απορια:

εχω ενα διωροφο οπου, επειδη το *ισογειο εχει υψος ~5 μετρα*, η σκαλα εχει διπλη αναβαση (ετσι λεγεται?) μεχρι τη σταθμη του δαπεδου του 1ου οροφου.





σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα πρεπει να θεωρησω 2 οροφους μεχρι το υψος των 5 μετρων? δηλαδη ενας μεχρι τα 2,5 και ενας ακομη μεχρι τα 5 μετρα (φυσικα θα υπαρχει και 3ος οροφος, αφου προκειται για διώροφο κτιριο)?


με την λογικη του 6 απο το FAQ, θα μπορουσα να εχω την παρακατω διαμορφωση :

σε ΕΝΑΝ οροφο (στον οροφο 0) να κανω αυτη τη διαμορφωση (τυχαια ειναι η  διαμορφωση και δεν ταυτιζεται ακριβως με αυτη που περιεγραψα παραπανω):





τα ενδιαμεσα δοκαρια ειναι αυτα στα οποια θα πατανε τα πλατυσκαλα.

αν δωσω στα υποστυλωματα την ιδια ομαδα δ (διαφραγματος)-στους  ενδιαμεσους κομβους δηλωνω οτι δεν ανηκουν σε διαφραγμα(?), τοτε μπορω   κανονικα να εφαρμοσω δυναμικη και να επιλυσω.

----------


## Xάρης

Για ένα πλατύσκαλο δεν κάνω ξεχωριστή στάθμη. Μόνο αν πρόκειται για πατάρι που έχει κάποια έκταση και αποτελεί όντως στάθμη.

Στην ίδια τη στάθμη δημιουργώ κόμβους με ίδιες συντεταγμάνες x, z και διαφορετικό y (2,50μ & 5,00μ στην περίπτωση σου).
Έτσι προκύπτουν στην ίδια στάθμη στύλοι αποτελούμενοι από δύο τμήματα, ένας από το δάπεδο μέχρι το πατάρι (2,5μ) και ένας από το πατάρι μέχρι την οροφή (5,0μ).

Προσοχή στα μήκη λυγισμού που πιθανόν να είναι διαφορετικά σε κάθε διεύθυνση.
Χρήσιμο το 3DV για να βλέπουμε τι κάνουμε. Περνούμε τον δείκτη του ποντικιού πάνω από τους στύλους για να δούμε τι κάναμε.
Σύνηθες λάθος το να έχουμε δώσει ένα στύλο από το δάπεδο μέχρι το πατάρι ύψους π.χ. 2,5μ και τον δεύτερο από το δάπεδο (και όχι από το πατάρι) μέχρι την οροφή, ύψους 5,0μ αντί 2,50μ.

----------


## leo

Για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο sundance που αναφέρεις θα το έλυνα όπως παρακάτω με ξεχωριστούς ορόφους και αλλαγή Συνδεσμολογίας Υποστυλωμάτων απ τον Πιν. 702.

Στάθμη οροφής 1,25


Στάθμη οροφής 2,50



Στάθμη οροφής 3,75



Στάθμη οροφής 5,00



Και το μοντέλο μου με την συνδεσμολογία και τα μήκη των υποστυλωμάτων




Δηλαδή θα είχα 4 ορόφους με τον 1ο,2ο,3ο να προσομοιώνουν το μοντέλο της σκάλας με τα υψόμετρα ανά 1,25 και μάλιστα απ τον Πίν.205,2 θα άλλαζα την ομάδα δ διαφράγματος σε 0.

----------


## Xάρης

Με τον τρόπο που το Fespa προσομοιώνει το διάφραγμα αν οι δοκοί είναι ορθογωνικής διατομής είτε σε μία είτε σε περισσότερες στάθμες δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
Πλάκα όμως πρόβολος σε δοκό δε θα δημιουργήσει στρέψη στη δοκό (αδυναμία του Fespa).
Εκείνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε και επιβάλλεται και από τον ΕΑΚ είναι να προσομοιώσουμε όλους τους κλάδους της σκάλας με δοκούς ορθογωνικής διατομής

----------


## leo

Χάρη, με την αναβάθμιση του Fespa στην 5.0.0.46 με τον E.C. το πρόβλημα της Στρέψης έχει λυθεί.
Η έκδοση την οποία έλυσα το παραπάνω μοντέλο είναι με την 5.0.0.46 και μου έβγαλε το μήνυμα, "Αστοχία λόγω στρέψης: Τsd > TRd" μιας και στην μια πλάκα απέδωσα κατανεμημένο γραμμικό μόνιμο φορτίο, ίσο με το μόνιμο φορτίο των αναπτυγμάτων της σκάλας.
Νομίζω παλιά δεν μπορούσες να λύσεις ένα πλαίσιο με πρόβολο μιας και είχες και πρόβλημα και με την συνδεσμολογία της πλάκας, που έπρεπε να βλέπει τον εαυτό της.
Τώρα την αναγνωρίζει από μόνη της και μεταβιβάζει τις ροπές στα άκρα για τον έλεγχο της στρέψης.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν την έχω προμηθευτεί και δεν το γνώριζα.
Αυτά είναι πραγματικά ευχάριστα νέα. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

leo με τον τρόπο που λες, νομίζω υπάρχει ενα πρόβλημα:

σε καθε στάθμη που έχω πλατύσκαλο, αυτο θα θεωρηθεί ως διάφραγμα ενώ δεν είναι.

πχ εδώ 


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το fespa δεν μεταβιβάζει την έμμεση στρέψη.

Άμεση στρέψη όπως στρέψη που προκαλείται από δοκό σε δοκό και στρέψη τσερκομπάλκονων, νομίζω ότι μεταβιβάζει.

----------


## leo

Δεν έχεις διάφραγμα πράγματι και γι αυτό θα πας απ τους πίνακες στα υποστυλώματα και θα αλλάξεις την διαφραγματική λειτουργία με την ομάδα δ διαφράγματος.
Αυτό είπα και στον Χάρη πως με την τελευταία έκδοση που έχω 5.0.0.46 μου λύνει την στρέψη στις δοκούς μιας και την έχουν ενσωματώσει στους υπολογισμούς τους.

----------


## sundance

Μα αφου στις 3 στάθμες (1.25-2.50-3.75) υπάρχει τσερκομπάλκονο άρα και πλακοδοκός, αυτόματα λαμβάνεται υπόψιν η διαφραγματική λειτουργία. 

Θα έπρεπε να ήταν ορθογωνικές δοκοί για να μη λαμβάνεται, νομίζω.

----------

